# New cooking show in the US



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Anybody heard of

Sizzlin Summer Chef
with Michael Lomonaco

Discovery (Canada) refused to air the show here...ARGGGGGGGG


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Kimmie don't get me started!Food Network Canada isn't showing Essence of Emeril - the NEW show that is which is infinitely better than Emeril live. Instead we get James Barber (a lesson in culinary devolution)and other assorted **** . I wouldn't mind the 'Canadian content' rules if we actually got to see GOOD Canadian shows!!!


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Dont you just 'love' these canadian censorship rules ?. If they only applied to television, it would be ok, but the rules also apply to magazines and newspapers, it's not really fair that the publishers have to have a canadian and a U.S. edition for their publications.

[ July 17, 2001: Message edited by: coolJ ]


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I can live with Canadian and US editions of magazines, it’s not censorship CoolJ it’s to protect our advertisers. Magazines that have no Canadian edition are readily available anyway.

I only wish the Food Network was available through regular cable. 

I'm sure no show is as bad as What's For Dinner.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

AH! "Ken & Barbie"!

Ken who can't hold a knife and Barbie doesn't know anything about food, sorry, doesn't know anything _PERIOD_!!!

can't even pronounce t-u-r-m-e-r-i-c











[ July 17, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

When I see those two, I think I deserve my own TV show!!!!!!! James Barber annoys me most of all because he has no regard for sanitation. Observe him handling chicken one day and you'll know what I mean. I keep thinking if I had dinner at his place I'd probably find his beard in my food! I'm surprised he hasn't cut all his fingers off by now; he's another one who can't hold a knife...


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Wow, all of this inside information is priceless. Wait 'till I tell my friends.


----------



## linda smith (Mar 30, 2001)

Ken and Barbie...What a scream Kimmie...They are sooo bad. I recently moved to the country out of the range of cable. I was desperately hoping that I could get the real Food Channel on my shiny new satellite dish. WRONG! Not available - Insert Food TV Canada. Thank you CRTC. I wonder if our American friend would enjoy learning more about K & B?

[ July 17, 2001: Message edited by: Linda Smith ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Hum, something to ponder over...

they have a lovely cookbook...bleurk!










[ July 17, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Friends:

What we need is a show with Antony Worrall Thompson!

I know that this Chef gets on many people's nerves but I adore him! Even the "Volvo" of British cuisine declared that she trully loves him! I do not agree with everything he says but he is real! I wonder if he is a member of the Chef Talk Cafe. I used to watch him on "Ready, Steady, Cook". What a wonderful program that was!


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I think what's needed is a new cooking show format. I'm tired of the same old guy and girl behind a counter cooking some boring thing or another. I liked the two fat ladies-they went to market, robbed some chickens of eggs and then, in a completely natural way, threw together a great meal. It wasn't about some fake, put-on personality, or acrobatics, or any kind of song & dance--just good food and and a relaxed approach to it.

I'm not sure what I'm suggesting here, but something different. All the shows seem the same to me.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I HAVE to tell this story to show how horrible Ken and Barbie are on that show: my significant other, (to whom I alluded the other day as wanting only hot dogs & fries) has a corresponding understanding of food preparation and haute cuisine. But even he stood up and took notice when he saw a part of their show on _Risotto_, where Barbie explained that if you wanted to save time, you could pour all the liquid in at once!!! Although he wouldn't know a Risotto from a rhizome (bless his pointy little head) he knew that Risotto was Italian, involved some odd rice, and that the preparation was TIME-CONSUMING, involving small amounts of liquid at a time! How come Barbie didn't know that?  

[ July 17, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Kimmie, have you seen her on Canada AM? I can honestly say that there is one reason and one reason only that she got on the show: she has good hair. It's embarrasing! They do a little table-ronde every now and then of Canada's stupidest people. I include Valery Pringle and her buddy on that list. All in all, they make a fine group!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Anneke,

Sorry I missed her. That must have been fun!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Not sure who Ken and Barbie are, but it must be a howl!

I've seen the Michael Lomonico show. It's pretty good- lots better than the Epicurious shows he did most recently; I didn't much like the female co-host. She seemed a bit of an airhead.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Trust me Mezz you don't want to do it. It's everything a cooking show shouldn't be. Plus those two are the worst hosts ever. And the recipes are not even tempting. 

Their goal is to make dinner in 30 minutes. Did I mention they don't have much imagination.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I know what you mean about Ken and Barbie, I don't watch their show, unless of course, I don't have a choice or am bored to tears and really have nothing else to do. Has anybody watched his other show, ken and company, how does he get away with a dog in the kitchen ?


----------



## linda smith (Mar 30, 2001)

Ken and Company - AKA ken without Barbie. Did they have a nasty break up? I kinda like the dog in the kitchen - best part of the show. - Rushed right out to buy his book - Hah!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

A dog in the kitchen!!!









Never seen the show!?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Hey KyleW,

That's a nice find. Thank you.

Like you said, we better behave!!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Too funny Mez!

Barbie and Ken, the dolls from Mattel!!!


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

Your Ken and Barbie analogy reminded me of Bobby Flay and Jacqui Malouf. You know those airhed co-hostesses are going to set back all the hard work of women cooks and chefs who've struggled to get the same amount of disrespect that male chefs have struggled to get in our society. 

Bitter? table for one...? I think I hear my number being called.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Monpetitchoux, I agree with you. She's a cheerleader minus the pom-pons. Ken and Barbie: I've been introduced to the plastic version, but not the TV version!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

The TV version would provide you a good laugh! Fun but far from the virtues of a really good cooking show...

So, anyone else watched Sizzlin Summer Chef
with Michael Lomonaco?


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Anneke,

Valerie Pringle is _GONE!!!_


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Thanks for the tip, Linda.

We were thinking of getting a satellite dish...we think NOT ANYMORE!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Did you know that Antony Worrall Thompson has a link to ChefTalk on his BBC Web Bio? Click Here.

[ July 18, 2001: Message edited by: KyleW ]


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Wow Kyle! That's so cool! Made me proud.. I wonder who else has links to Cheftalk..?


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Ya jes don't never know  Guess that means we shoud behave


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Here's a Barbie joke:

A guy walks into the Toys-R-Us toy shop and says to the assistant: "Could you please show me your Barbie dolls? My daughter's birthday is today and I have to get something she will love!" 

She says, "Certainly, sir. Here, we have: 

*Fashion Barbie @ $15.95
*Vacation Barbie @ $15.95
*Housewife Barbie @ $15.95 and
*Divorcee Barbie @ $215.95!" 

The guy asks in astonishment,"Why is "Divorcee Barbie so much? She looks the same to me." 

The assistant answers, "Well, sir, Divorcee Barbie comes complete with Ken's car, Ken's house, Ken's golf clubs, his season tickets to the Tribe and the Browns, his Gold MasterCard, his yacht and his summer home."


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

HA Ha Ha Ha Ha!! Thanks Kimmie!


p.s. I caught the tail end of his Show today and it was nice. He seems laid back, intelligent, and it isn't painful to watch him (like some other hosts  )


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Sure seems like a good show. Maybe if we all emailed Discovery they might in the future present a cooking show or two.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Sure seems like a good show. Maybe if we all emailed Discovery they might in the future present a cooking show or two.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Sounds like a good idea to me, Iza.


----------



## plum (Mar 17, 2001)

Looking for links to Cheftalk, I just spent the last 2 hours in happy truffle-hunting. There is some good stuff out there. Here's a selection, I'm sure you could find a hundred more:

Internet Web Guide Magazine (1999): http://www.internetwebguide.com/mag99/Nov/foo_dri.asp

Seattle Times (Cheftalk..."was our favourite gourmet site on the web"  http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/new..._19990418.html

St Petersburg Times http://www.sptimes.com/News/050901/Taste/dish.shtml

Geerlings & Wade wine merchants http://www.geerwade.com/gw/educenter/links.asp

Mellow fruitfulness for ever!
Plum


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Cook Like a Chef has potential, although I don't like the way the chefs look so artificially pumped up. The Great Canadian Food Show is always interesting, but once again, Carlo Rota's over the top personality is overdone, and frankly, it makes the Canadians that he interviews seem falsely boring...As far as quality Canadian shows go, I think that's pretty much it.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

There!

All has been said.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I remember Ken and Barbie! My mom and I used to watch them together and that was before Food Network (maybe CBC)? We used to just shake our heads. Last time I was home, Ken and Company was on and my mom practically yelled at me to change the channel. She can't stand Ken although she does think the show is better than Ken and Barbie. One of my mom's Japanese boarders actually bought their cookbook. My mom tried one recipe with yogurt, fresh fennel, sweet onions and salmon. It was very good but I don't think my mom actually followed the directions. She took the idea and cooked her own thing.

I can see how Carlo Rota could be annoying but since I've only had small doses of him, I didn't find him anymore annoying than Gordon Elliott in Follow That Food. Actually, the two shows are very similar.

As for Canadian censors, it's a rather odd censorship system isn't it? I mean it's not all that uncommon to see full nudity yet more words get bleeped depending on the time of day. I won't be all that surprised to hear that there's a Canadian late night nudist cooking show where everyone is very polite  After all, Canada is the birthplace of the Sunday Night *** Show!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Seriously folks, I took real pleasure in watching the old PBS show «Cooking with Master Chefs» with Julia Child on Saturday.

She and her guests are like a breath of fresh air!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Did you get _Baking with Julia_ up there Kimmie? I liked that even better and even bought the book!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Yes, Nancya, I bought the book here (Montreal). When the television series started, I went to the store, they didn't receive it yet and I made a special order.

It's amongst my favorite books and I use it weekly.


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

As I was reading the posts, I really thought "Ken & Barbie" were Bobby Flay & Jackie Malouf! Ha! Guess I was wrong. Think I need to check out the show to see what you guys are referring to.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Here's a picture: Ken&Barbie
As you can see, Barbie she is, Ken doll he ain't (only by name!)..


----------



## relic (Oct 14, 2001)

Although I will be the first to admit that Food TV Canada has some limitations, primarily not enough selection, I think it is the best part of my cable line up. A lot of good stuff there. The Inn Chef and Cook like a Chef for hands-on instruction and many others for fun and entertainment. Is the glass half full or half empty?
relic


----------



## bufano (Dec 28, 2000)

:chef: 

Here, in the bay area, we have several shows on Saturday on KQED that include Season by Season with Michael Chiarello, Cooking in the Wine Country, Jacques and Julia, Jacques and Claudine, used to have a fantastic show called Avventura which I absolutley loved ( a Canadian show in fact) and they took it off. This was culinary adventures in Italy.....it was fantastic!!! Discovery Channel always shows the "Great Chefs" series during the week and weekends.

P.S. : I recently met Michael Chiarello of the infamous Tra Vigne Ristorante in Napa Valley.


"Amici e Vino devono essere vecchi"


----------

